
How the United Arab Emirates Intelligence Tried to Hire Me to Spy on Its People - aburan28
https://www.evilsocket.net/2016/07/27/How-The-United-Arab-Emirates-Intelligence-Tried-to-Hire-me-to-Spy-on-its-People/
======
brudgers
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12176837](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12176837)

